# Anyone ever get shorted by pipeandcigar.com?



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

I just received one of many orders I have made to pipeandcigar.com. The order was short by about 8 oz of tobacco. Has anyone ever had this happen? It was a bulk order ... so I'm not sure how they could verify this (I'm sure it was an oversight). I'm wondering if this ever happened to anyone else .. and will they make good on the oz's. I'd like to order more before April 1st (what 2 days away?) but don't want to get shorted ... if that is the case .. I'll get it from smokingpipes.com (they are always on the money with weight).


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

They mess up from time to time. Check your statement to see if it states what you ordered or what you got then give them a call and they'll work it out with you.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Agree with the Mad Hatter, they do make mistakes, and it seems more often of late. I too have been short items that were invoiced and billed. Sometimes items weren't sent as they were out of stock. But they always do make good. I got several bulk items in bags, some torn, some unlabeled and got a whole new order sent the next day. Frustrating to find errors, missing items, or ripped bags, but so far, Debbie has responded to all complaints quickly and without question. Kudos for trying to make things right!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

The shorted me a tin once and sent it right away, just give them a call.

I am sure they are screwing up more lately because of the orders before SCHIP.

I have always had good experiences with them.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

From thier site:

Special Note To Our Customers
As many of you may be aware there has been a new law passed that will increase the Federal Taxes on tobacco. For pipe and cigar smokers the increase will be fairly nominal and for others it will be quite substantial. This law takes effect on April 1st, 2009. We have seen a substantial increase in volume since this law has been passed as customers purchase more often and make larger orders than normal.We are working longer hours, with additional staff, each day to try to maintain our level of service to you. We would humbly ask for your patience as we all try to get through these next 5 weeks. Orders may be delayed an extra day or 2 until we get this all sorted out. If you would like to know how each segment of our products will be affected please send an email directly to me [email protected] and I will send you the details.

Thank you in advance for your patience,

Bob Gates

E-Commerce Manager


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

They will make it right.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

They have shorted me just about every time I order some of their bulk blends. In fact, I just got a decent sized order 2 days ago. 2 Esoterica 8 ounce packages, of course on the money, down to the gram. I also got 2 8-ounce packages of their bulk blends. Both of them short. One by almost an ounce.

I've called Debbie before, and she apologized. The last time I was only short about 5/8 of an ounce on a 4 ounce bulk, I told her don't bother sending the balance, just wanted to bring it to their attention. Next time, however, same thing. I'm just tired of complaining.

Their notorious for their short bulk measuring and lack of quality customer service. If it wasn't for the fact that I love their bulk blends, I wouldn't order from them at all, to be truthful. It's just damn good tobacco, and I'm willing to put up with the fact that it costs a bit more than they advertise, because they send a bit less. :banghead:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> They have shorted me just about every time I order some of their bulk blends. In fact, I just got a decent sized order 2 days ago. 2 Esoterica 8 ounce packages, of course on the money, down to the gram. I also got 2 8-ounce packages of their bulk blends. Both of them short. One by almost an ounce.
> 
> I've called Debbie before, and she apologized. The last time I was only short about 5/8 of an ounce on a 4 ounce bulk, I told her don't bother sending the balance, just wanted to bring it to their attention. Next time, however, same thing. I'm just tired of complaining.
> 
> ...


Good to know WWhermit. I have never actually measured when I get bulk baccy from them. I will have to do so next time.

I am curious if it is an epidemic, or they just don't like you. :mrgreen:

I agree though, their bulk blends are tasty enough to be worth a little extra work.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Good to know WWhermit. I have never actually measured when I get bulk baccy from them. I will have to do so next time. .....


As I just made an 8 pound order, I too will weight the blends when I receive them. I'll results here and perhaps we can determine if this is endemic ... Simply having many orders isn't justification for consistently shorting .... Reminds one of the old _Thumb of the Butcher_ problem ..... :mad2:


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

plexiprs said:


> As I just made an 8 pound order, I too will weight the blends when I receive them. I'll results here and perhaps we can determine if this is endemic ... Simply having many orders isn't justification for consistently shorting .... Reminds one of the old _Thumb of the Butcher_ problem ..... :mad2:


Just received an order from 4noggins today. I bought some of the same bulk (Peter Stokkebye LTF) The 16 oz was right on the money ... (I use digital scales .. same I use in my chemistry classes). I weighted everything else also .. .every bulk package was within .15 oz. (so I'm calling it accurate as they probably use analog scales).

The pipeandcigar was short by at least .5 oz on every package except 1 which was short by 1.5 oz. I guess I can understand mistakes being made, but why are the mistakes all on the side of "not enough" tobacco. You would think that if the errors were truely oversights that once in a while you would get a package that was "overfilled".

I'm anal .. so weighing the tobacco wasn't much of a leap for me, but I still probably would not have done it if I hadn't noticed the 1.5 lb "sealed" box of Pete Stokk LTF was opened and resealed. I'm wondering how much, over time, has been shorted to customers. I suppose what I'm getting at is: make sure you always weigh your bulk from pipesandcigars.com. It is easy to have the best prices on several tobaccos (not all of them, but many) if you can manage to short a little on the majority of orders (just do the math).

Disclaimer: I am not accusing anyone at this time. I am only suggesting that it seems odd, and that we should all begin to watch a bit in order to learn the truth (whatever it is). I wonder how many people have actually weighed their bulks over the last few years? I wonder how much a business could actually gain over time if they played the odds (e.g. only 3% of the people will actually weigh their bulk tobacco .. 2.7% will call in to complain, leaving us with x number of additional customer service/shipping costs, weighed against x number of lbs of tobacco per year .... yields $x.xx of additional cap cost per year... etc. etc).

Only a thought,

science.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

Humphf. After reading this thread I went back and weighted two bulk orders from pipesandcigars: 8 oz of St. James Flake, which came in the manufacture's sealed box, and 8 oz. of BBF, which came in an unmarked ziplock bag. I bought these to cellar, so I haven't smoked any of it. Obviously, the St. James Flake was almost dead on, actually, 8.07 oz. The BBF rang in at 7.48 oz. (I don't think a half an ounce of moisture evaporated as it's been in a mason jar for two months). I ordered this stuff a couple of months ago, so there's no way I'm going to call it to their attention at this point, but figured I'd share here just to reinforce the need to weight your bulk purchases. 

I'd like to add that I've been making purchases from pipesandcigars for about six months now, and have only experienced the greatest customer service when trying to track down a lost package, fulfilling pipe requests, and keeping me up to date with back-ordered tins. Not sure what's happening with their bulk measurements.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Shorted? No. I usually get more than I purchased. My last order included a 3.5 oz tin of MacBaren Plumcake and they shipped a pound in a bag. When I questioned it, they said they sent the pound because they were out of the tins and wanted to expedite the order. Lucky me, I guess. Haven't smoked any yet so a pound might be way overkill.


----------



## Searchlight (Mar 21, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Shorted? No. I usually get more than I purchased. My last order included a 3.5 oz tin of MacBaren Plumcake and they shipped a pound in a bag. When I questioned it, they said they sent the pound because they were out of the tins and wanted to expedite the order. Lucky me, I guess. Haven't smoked any yet so a pound might be way overkill.


So that settles it. You're getting the extra that's being shorted out of other people's orders!

Just like how every time one of my friends "loses" some weight, I seem to gain the same amount. I'm on to you people.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Searchlight said:


> So that settles it. You're getting the extra that's being shorted out of other people's orders!
> 
> Just like how every time one of my friends "loses" some weight, I seem to gain the same amount. I'm on to you people.


LOL! I just lost 12 pounds since January. Did you pick it up? :biggrin1:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok, I committed to doing an update here when my order was filled. Using the billed/shipped against the weights I received using 4 digit scales I use for blending and baking I was charged for 122 total ounces and received 124.71 total ounces.

All labeled, no burst or ripped bags and all blends were over the labeled weights on them.

Not only that, but I made the order online on March 27 at just after noon EDT. Standard ground shipping across the country it arrives today. I also love the fact that by adding the following,

"_Please send in any quantity available up to ordered amount. If out of stock, send remainder on and please place Out of Stock items on back order._"

This "special instruction" got me 10 ounces of one blend, instead of the pound, but that was all they had!! And they charged the pound rate.

First rate and they stay on my list of E-tailers to use!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I spoke too soon, looks like SCHIP has really hurt their shipping capabilities.

I ordered on 3/30 and am still waiting for the order. 

Hopefully it will get here before the Easter holiday this weekend.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I spoke too soon, looks like SCHIP has really hurt their shipping capabilities.
> 
> I ordered on 3/30 and am still waiting for the order.
> 
> Hopefully it will get here before the Easter holiday this weekend.


If you haven't contacted them already it might be a good idea. They're infamous for not sending an email while holding an order waiting on one or two things that are currently out of stock.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you haven't contacted them already it might be a good idea. They're infamous for not sending an email while holding an order waiting on one or two things that are currently out of stock.


I think they are starting to catch up. Debbie did make good on that order ... and they have shipped it. Also, I had some back orders from a while ago .. and they finally got them shipped. I guess it is a good thing when you have so much business that you cannot keep up with demand.

By the way, for those of you who still want to buy without being affected by SCHIP, pipeandcigar has not increased most of thier pipe tobacco prices yet.

science


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you haven't contacted them already it might be a good idea. They're infamous for not sending an email while holding an order waiting on one or two things that are currently out of stock.


I called them today.

I ordered one of these:










And although there was a buy button on their website (indicating, I thought, it to be in stock), the customer service rep said it was backordered and should be arriving no later than next Tues.

I made my displeasure clear by stating that I had looked at a couple of places and ordered the pouch and about six tins of baccy from pipesandcigars.com because the pouch appeared to be "in-stock".

The rep told me they keep the buy button there so people can still order it. I thought it was pretty shady that I didn't at least get a contact letting me know it was out of stock.

I asked him if he could upgrade shipping for me because of the delay, he said he could upgrade me to ups 3 day select. I told him not to bother because I had already upgraded to priority, and sometimes usps priority gets to me faster than ups 3 day select.

Anyway, I understand things are crappy because of schip right now, but this doesn't seem to have anything to do with schip. I am usually very happy with pipesandcigars.com, but not this time. Perhaps when I finally get my order, I will call and speak to a customer service manager and see if I can get a $10 credit or something on a next order.

Hope everyone else is having better luck!

-Tyler


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

That's the pouch I've had my eye on for a week or so now. I was going to do the same thing and order the pouch with a bunch of stuff to make a few beginners pipe kits. The reason I picked pipesandcigars over other stores is because they had the pouch I wanted - I can buy cobs and Czech tools anywhere.

Good thing I've been holding back on pulling the trigger. When you do eventually get it, let me know how you like the pouch.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I made my displeasure clear by stating that I had looked at a couple of places and ordered the pouch and about six tins of baccy from pipesandcigars.com because the pouch appeared to be "in-stock".
> 
> I will call and speak to a customer service manager and see if I can get a $10 credit or something on a next order.
> 
> -Tyler


If you search the thread history you'll find at least one other thread about this failure to notify. I think they ended up offering apologies and excuses and if, I remember right, a discount code to make amends but it doesn't sound like they've changed their pattern. SCHIP? New warehouse? New employee? Naw, just more of the same irresponsible stuff that annoys buyers, like waiting two weeks before you contact them to see what the hold-up is so they can say they're short a tin or a couple ozs. of something else you ordered. I haven't ordered from them since they did that to my order. They didn't offer to split the order or anything so good luck on that discount, although you might get it.Pipesandcigars used to be my first choice but Smokingpipes, 4noggins and Cupo'joes get almost all of my business now.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I placed a baccy order with them a week ago today and still haven't gotten an email that my order was shipped. Otherwise it took a day or two and it was on my porch two days later. I was expecting a delay due to schip. Will probably email them tomorrow.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

It is beginning to appear that less than stellar service _is_ their norm. I detest places that remove the "Buy" button when _some_ things are out of stock, but not all things. Of course, they could also stop listing brands no longer in production and not available to them ......... Hummmmffff!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

plexiprs said:


> It is beginning to appear that less than stellar service _is_ their norm. I detest places that remove the "Buy" button when _some_ things are out of stock, but not all things. Of course, they could also stop listing brands no longer in production and not available to them ......... Hummmmffff!


Exactly what I told the service agent. But hey, if they remove the buy button, how are we supposed to pay and wait two weeks to receive it?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Over the past year, I had 18 large orders
from P&C (avg 150.00). I was missing a single item on one
order; one email and my item was on its way. 
None of my bulk purchases have ever been underweight;
usually a little over if anything.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

This is how it should be handled (email recieved yesterday after placing an order with cupojoes).



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Dear ********,
> 
> Thank you for ordering from Cupojoes.com! We're happy that you visited and shopped at our online
> store, where you can find a great selection of products for smoking needs.
> ...


They shipped the rest of my order (the one tin of escudo they had and a sav herc pipe) yesterday. That is customer service!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I hope they got it fixed I placed my largest order ever on Thursday 4/9.
Dave


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Quick update,

I ordered on 3/30, received my order today (4/15). The hold up was the 4 pipe pouch.

This is a direct quote from their website:



> In the case of an out of stock item we will make every attempt to notify you by phone and/or email as soon as possible.


BS!

Anyway, aside from that, I received one of my tins of FVF in less than stellar condition.







Upon checking the tin, my fears were confirmed. The vacuum seal has indeed been breached.

All I can say is they are in for some serious b**ching from me tomorrow. Guess I will go with smokingpipes.com and cupojoes.com from now on, they have both been stellar (though a tad more expensive).

-Tyler


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Quick update,
> 
> I ordered on 3/30, received my order today (4/15). The hold up was the 4 pipe pouch.
> 
> ...


Sometimes its just better to shake your head and walk away


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never had anything less than the best possible service from pipesandcigars. They were a little slow with a large order I placed just before Schip went into effect but usually I get a complete order within a few days. As I've mentioned before, they were out of stock on the 3.5 oz tins of MacBaren Plumcake and they sent me a pound of it instead. I thought that was very nice, of course. I've never been shorted on my bulk tobacco purchases and actually got 2 oz of a blend I ordered one oz of. I can't recommend them highly enough. But perhaps I've just been lucky so I'm going to refrain from recommending them to others until the dust settles a bit. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Quick update,
> 
> I ordered on 3/30, received my order today (4/15). The hold up was the 4 pipe pouch.
> 
> ...


Tyler,

I have been pleased with PipesandCigars, if you contact Debbie Scarborough at (800) 494-9144, I believe they would take care of your problem.

AcworthAl


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Recieved my order of HPCS blends today. The Trout Stream is as good as I thought it would be and the others will be just as nice. Nice job pipeandcigar on my FIRST order.

Dave


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Tyler,
> 
> I have been pleased with PipesandCigars, if you contact Debbie Scarborough at (800) 494-9144, I believe they would take care of your problem.
> 
> AcworthAl


I have had good experiences with them in the past as well. The one time I was short a tin, they made good. I think they just handled this order very poorly.

-Tyler


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Update:

They are making good sending me a new tin and a shipping label to return the old one.

Hope everyone else's post SCHIP orders are going better.

The four pipe pouch is AWESOME by the way. I will review it this weekend if I have time in another thread.

-Tyler


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Update:
> 
> They are making good sending me a new tin and a shipping label to return the old one.
> 
> ...


Great, I just ordered the the same pouch earlier this week! My order was placed just after midnight on the morning of the 14th and I got an email notice that it shipped around 4pm today (the 16th). My order confirmation said orders normally ship within 48 hours but they're still experiencing some delays - mine shipped within 72 hours so that's more than acceptable given the circumstances.

Their real test is that on their website you can't choose whether you want a spool or an egg for MM Great Dane pipes - your only options are bent or straight. I ordered two straight and requested in the comments that they send one egg and one spool. If the order arrives with that right, they'll probably have won me over as a long-time customer.

I also ordered supplies to make 5 pipe evangelization kits in this order. I'll post the results, hopefully with pictures, in the that thread when I get them all assembled.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

They have messed up every order, I ever made with them, and when I talked to the Customer service lady, she made excusses about new help, screamed at me and hung up the phone,

Won't do business with them ever again.

Poor service seems to be the norm.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

buzkirk said:


> They have messed up every order, I ever made with them, and when I talked to the Customer service lady, she made excusses about new help, screamed at me and hung up the phone,
> 
> Won't do business with them ever again.
> 
> Poor service seems to be the norm.


You must have *really* bad luck.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

brianwalden said:


> Great, I just ordered the the same pouch earlier this week! My order was placed just after midnight on the morning of the 14th and I got an email notice that it shipped around 4pm today (the 16th). My order confirmation said orders normally ship within 48 hours but they're still experiencing some delays - mine shipped within 72 hours so that's more than acceptable given the circumstances.
> 
> Their real test is that on their website you can't choose whether you want a spool or an egg for MM Great Dane pipes - your only options are bent or straight. I ordered two straight and requested in the comments that they send one egg and one spool. If the order arrives with that right, they'll probably have won me over as a long-time customer.
> 
> I also ordered supplies to make 5 pipe evangelization kits in this order. I'll post the results, hopefully with pictures, in the that thread when I get them all assembled.


I received this order yesterday - I got it within a week from when I placed the order and everything was correct. They even followed my request in the comments. I've heard everyone elses warnings, but their prices and selection are good. I'm probably going to play with fire until I get burnt.

The 4-pipe pouch really is nice. Big enough to hold everything I need (and then some) yet small enough to easily take it anywhere. For 20 bucks it's gotta be one of the best values out there. I was also surprised by how big the MM Great Danes and Diplomats are. They're way bigger than the Legend - I can't wait to load them up with some codger tobacco.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My last order they were out of HOTW in bulk
and substituted 5 100g tins for the 500g bag.
I was thrilled to be able to put it away without
having to jar it. My order also was about an
ounce heavy on Anni Kake and about a half
ounce heavy on 2015.


----------

